# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  calculate retail price based on mark up on cost price

## pvl

in excel 2013 how do i calculate the retail price of various items based on 300% mark up on cost price per unit?

----------


## arlu1201

Hello pvl, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

